# Health care!!



## Ackley (May 23, 2013)

First of all we should be take care of the fitness and health issues because health is wealth.So we should be follow the health care rules for keep fitness of the body and health...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think the major health issue we all hear about that can be golf related is skin issues from the sun. I have had 2 bouts with skin cancer, one of which was very unepected.

We tend to think using sunscreen protects us and to some extent, that's true, but something that doesn't protect us is our clothing. I had a couple moles that showed up on my jaw line. My wife seemed concerned because it was as if one day they weren't there and the net day they weren't.

I went to a dermatologist to have them checked out. They turned out to be nothing, but on my back, he found a spot he didn't like the looks of. He did a biopsy and called a couple days later to explain it had come back positive, a melanoma, and that I needed to come in to have it removed asap.

The details aren't important, but basically, he cut out a saucer shaped section of my back about 4" in diameter. He got it all, I got stitched up and the scar has ever disappeared down to a little 1/4" spot that looks more like a bullet hole. (It makes for a better story that way)

If you haven't already gotten my point, it's simply NOT to believe your clothes protect you from the sun. The shirts I prefer happen to be a material that is also UV protective. Maybe they are to some etent, but in my case, it wasn't enough.

The sun is your enemy! Be careful out there...


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I think the major health issue we all hear about that can be golf related is skin issues from the sun. I have had 2 bouts with skin cancer, one of which was very unepected.
> 
> We tend to think using sunscreen protects us and to some extent, that's true, but something that doesn't protect us is our clothing. I had a couple moles that showed up on my jaw line. My wife seemed concerned because it was as if one day they weren't there and the net day they weren't.
> 
> ...


I agree Dennis every year for the last 5 years I've had the liquid nitrogen applied to the pre-cancerous spots on the arms legs and the face.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

As of my 6 month check, I've now had another melanoma removed, plus dozens of precancerous places frozen off. The sun is my enemy.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Golf Vacation Package*



Ackley said:


> First of all we should be take care of the fitness and health issues because health is wealth.So we should be follow the health care rules for keep fitness of the body and health...


Agree! Health is wealth! Need to take care our body so we could live free guilt.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

An unfortunate thing my generation learns, something the younger generation is being cultivated with as more a natural lifestyle, is that good health doesn't come without effort.

My wife and I have looked at a reasonable number of diets, but when we consult our doctor to ask whether he thinks any particular diet is healthy, his reply in recent years has always seemed to include something like a question about what kind of exercise we are going to be doing with the diet.

At 64 yrs old, I'm learning an unfortunate truth. The longer you wait to make exercise a regular part of your day, the harder it is to get yourself started.


----------

